# System Restore - Enabling System Protection



## archimedesx (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi, I defragged my registry (castigate me later, please), and well, my system crashed. I'm running Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit on a Lenovo laptop, and on startup, I get a blue screen claiming that the OS couldn't boot, and the option to try a system repair. After analysis, it says that it can't repair the system automatically, and offers more advanced options. I can try a system restore, but after selecting a restore point (clearly the one created before defragging the registry), system restore says that I must enable system protection on the drive. I don't remember disabling it, and I don't know how to enable it without access to the desktop. 
From those same advanced recovery options, I can use a system image recovery (don't have an image to recover from), the windows memory diagnostic (it claims there's no memory error), or the command prompt. I know very little about using the command prompt, but I can open the task manager at least, though not explorer.exe or msconfig.exe (the prompt claims they're invalid commands). 
I've tried booting in safe mode, with the last known good configuration, with boot logging, and everything else from that menu, as well as a Windows 7 recovery disc (though I believe this disc just provides the same options as those installed on the laptop.
If possible, I'd like to know how to enable system protection from the command prompt window so that I can continue with the system restore. I'm quite certain that the error lies in the defragmentation, though I don't know the specific damage. Any help from anyone would be greatly appreciated, if only that I could feel a little less stupid for shooting myself in the foot with this. Thanks.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

right click my computer/properties/advanced system settings/system protection/ high light your drive, click configure,now click( restore system settings and previous versions of files)
OK and exit


----------



## archimedesx (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me so quickly, but I guess I forgot to mention that I can't get to the desktop, so I can't right-click on "my computer." If I don't go to the system recovery options or choose advanced boot options during start up, then the system will crash automatically. 
From the command prompt window I can run bootrec.exe, so I'm wondering if I should try /RebuildBcd. Both /FixMbr and /FixBoot complete successfully, but to no apparent avail.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

have you got a windows 7 install disc?


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

If you can open a command type ( sfc/scannow)enter


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

here is the command prompt for system restore,,( rstrui.exe) with out the brackets


----------



## archimedesx (Dec 25, 2010)

Regarding the install disc, I bought the laptop from Bestbuy online, and once this failure happened, I realized that I don't think they ever gave me an installation disc. By all counts they should have, but since the repair software appears to be already installed on the laptop (I didn't get a repair disc either), I'm assuming the same logic follows with the OS. I might have to contact them about this I realize, but I'm trying to avoid having to reinstall the OS. (btw, Windows 7 came installed on the laptop already, I didn't have to install it myself)
Regarding the "sfc/scannow" in the command prompt, the response I get is "Beginning system scan. This process will take some time. There is a system repair pending which requires reboot to complete. Restart Windows and run sfc again." I did restart and run it again, with the same message resulting.
Regarding running system restore from the command prompt, I can in fact do this (just like I can from the system recovery options menu), but it still demands that I have system protection enabled to go ahead with it, and I don't know how to turn that on. 
Nonetheless, thanks for the continued suggestions.


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

In that case, I would do a repair install... boot from windows dvd, choose custom install, choose repair install.. I know you dont have a disc,,can you borrow one from may be a friend,,They dont come shipped now with computers because of the recovery partition on your hdd,,,,,


----------

